# Steelers



## Your Majesty (Oct 30, 2006)

For anyone that doesn't support this team, due to Ben's on going injuries....is not worthy of being called a fan, as I have been for the past 10 years; therefore, get off the fucking superbowl bad wagon.

Thank you (rant over)


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2006)

You and your crazy talk...


----------



## Your Majesty (Oct 30, 2006)

Iam just tired of hearing the media bash Ben. I mean, give the guy a break, he just came back from a head injury last week and Coward placed him in play for this past Sunday's game. Of course the guy is not 100%.

It just urks me that when this team was doing well, everyone jumped on the bandwagon..and it proceeded to get worse when the team made it to the superbowl. Now that the team is struggling.... where is the team's support? 

The funny thing is, when the Steelers did win the superbowl this past January, Ben's Jersey (official) was going for $210.00 dollars. Now, that the team are doing poorly...... that same jersey is going for $145.00 dollars. Is that fucked up or what?

Okay... my rant is over. I'll feel better soon.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 30, 2006)

Ben shouldn't have been on the field yesterday, period. A week after a concussion, they should have kept him on the bench.

I still love the Steelers and just ignore the media. Hell, they were pretty much being written off last year until they went to the Super Bowl. They've had everything running smoothly for one game this season, and in that game they were unstoppable, so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## noodles (Oct 30, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> The funny thing is, when the Steelers did win the superbowl this past January, Ben's Jersey (official) was going for $210.00 dollars. Now, that the team are doing poorly...... that same jersey is going for $145.00 dollars. Is that fucked up or what?



Whoa, his jersey costs $145? That's expensive as hell for a shirt with a number on it, how fucked up is that?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been a Steelers fan for 29 years, through thick and thin. I remember how bad they sucked in the late 80's and early 90's.

I still think they suck dick this year, though.  I cannot believe the Superblow champs are this shitty. 

I feel like Cards fan.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 30, 2006)

Well if Ben would stay healthy for more than one freaking game...



noodles said:


> Whoa, his jersey costs $145? That's expensive as hell for a shirt with a number on it, how fucked up is that?



The flip side is authentic football and hockey jerseys last forever. My Pens jersey I have was ~$200 but it's ~5 years old now and still looks as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> Whoa, his jersey costs $145? That's expensive as hell for a shirt with a number on it, how fucked up is that?




I used to do graphic design for throwback/replica athletic clothes
(Basically i would get grainy assed jpegs and have to recreate all of the logos, numbers and text)
The shit is horrible and crazy overpriced

this ugly-assed thing retails for over $500 US 









technomancer said:


> Well if Ben would stay healthy for more than one freaking game...
> 
> 
> 
> The flip side is authentic football and hockey jerseys last forever. My Pens jersey I have was ~$200 but it's ~5 years old now and still looks as good as the day I bought it.



I still have a Paul Coffey Jersey 

GO PENS



The Dark Wolf said:


> I've been a Steelers fan for 29 years, through thick and thin. I remember how bad they sucked in the late 80's and early 90's.
> 
> I still think they suck dick this year, though.  I cannot believe the Superblow champs are this shitty.
> 
> I feel like Cards fan.




YEah its like "I dont really want this ball why don't you take it"

I've been a steelers fan for over 30 years

Lotta highs and lows to be sure


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2006)

Unfortunately they're 99% not going to the playoffs this year... pretty sad. I'm still a fan and will watch the games, but it's painful.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 8, 2006)

BRONCOS


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2006)

Cowboys. Although Sunday was pretty fooking embarrassing. You can now buy a Tony Romo jersey. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow - I just found this tidbit out.

My uncle was the radiologist at the hospital that Ben was admitted to after his horrific motorcycle accident. He apparaently never told me cuz he was under a privacy clause the team made him sign.

And unfrotunately that clause meant no autographs either.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehe Ben goes to the same vet we do. He has an awesome puppy, I believe it's a Bermese Mountain Dog. Didn't get an autograph either, as we didn't want to be all fanboi while the man was trying to get his dog taken care of.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 11, 2006)

> Pittsburgh , PA --Pittsburgh Steelers football practice was delayed nearly two hours this morning after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Bill Cower immediately suspended practice and called the police and federal investigators.
> 
> After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to players was the GOAL LINE. Practice resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again this season.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually it would be funny if it wasn't so damn old. I've seen this several times over the last few years for multiple different teams 

HOLY SHIT THE STEELERS WON A GAME 

(and found the endzone a lot  )


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 13, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Actually it would be funny if it wasn't so damn old. I've seen this several times over the last few years for multiple different teams
> 
> HOLY SHIT THE STEELERS WON A GAME
> 
> (and found the endzone a lot  )



its about friggin time too


----------

